# Bisping sig.



## RcCoLa (Oct 17, 2007)

Nothing great, but something I made quick.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Pretty good. I don't like the little mitmap text. I use to but I don't think it ever really looks good anymore, unless it's placed absolutely perfectly. I don't like the border much either. I don't think the red stroke needs to be there. Otherwise, good stuff.


----------

